# Ian's Camera Forum



## voyagerfan99

Hey guys. Just thought I'd toss out a mention of Ian's other forum for cameras. It's running vB4.0 and is kind of a guinnea pig for him before switching CoFo to vB4.0.

Anyway, if you're interested, take a hop over to the Camera Forum and join; there aren't many members yet 

http://www.cameraforum.com/


----------



## Troncoso

He's not going to go with the same style when he switches CF over is he?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Troncoso said:


> He's not going to go with the same style when he switches CF over is he?



Not the same style, no. The theme will stay the same; the forum software will just update.


----------



## Troncoso

That's good to know. I've grown accustom to the way CF is now. If it were to change aesthetically I could never return.


----------



## mihir

voyagerfan99 said:


> Hey guys. Just thought I'd toss out a mention of Ian's other forum for cameras. It's running vB4.0 and is kind of a guinnea pig for him before switching CoFo to vB4.0.
> 
> Anyway, if you're interested, take a hop over to the Camera Forum and join; there aren't many members yet
> 
> http://www.cameraforum.com/



Already joined.
Was your source my google+ post.


----------



## voyagerfan99

mihir said:


> Already joined.
> Was your source my google+ post.



Yup


----------



## mihir

mep916 said:


> Ian is currently testing vB4 at another property and absolutely WILL NOT install it here until he believes we're ready for it and he's comfortable with the software. I'm not familiar with any promises that have been made, not by Ian anyway. Yes, we read the feedback threads and your input is always appreciated. No, we don't always implement ideas brought forth straightaway, but during the time I've been here, we have added some features that were originally proposed by the general membership.



About VB4 This was MEP's response in one of the threads.


----------



## linkin

Bookmarked for future reference.

I wouldn't mind the new style if it was in CF Blue & White  It looks much better IMO.

PS I think it's time the CF banner was updated with a new case or piece of hardware *cough* Corsair 600T SE *cough* 

EDIT: And I like the text font, I think it's better than the one here. Registered to mess about and see what VB4 is like


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I knew about that forum for a while, for some reason it's linked in the footer of Web Design Forum (which I am on) and not CF.


----------



## mihir

lucasbytegenius said:


> I knew about that forum for a while, for some reason it's linked in the footer of Web Design Forum (which I am on) and not CF.



Actually when you mentioned it in the Off-Topic Section in the thread Forum Suggestions thats where I came to know about it.


----------



## MBGraphics

I joined up today as well.


----------



## Justin

just joined


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I don't why he didn't promote it here though 

We obviously have a lot of camera people here.


----------



## voyagerfan99

lucasbytegenius said:


> I don't why he didn't promote it here though
> 
> We obviously have a lot of camera people here.



Just thought I'd point it out so we could start trying to build up membership.


----------



## mihir

Even I thought about making a thread,but I then I thought ian would have made it by now and there might be a reason he is not making one like those who are just interested in Photography and are on computerforum might just stop coming here and start posting there.
But anyways I already posted it on G+ and now its here so it has already been advertised a bit.


----------



## mep916

Over time, we'll do more to cross promote Camera Forum here. Ian has a few ideas, but it's not much a priority for him at the moment. He's owned the domain name for some time so he figured he'd put it to use, plus it allows him the opportunity to test vB4 without first implementing it here.


----------



## ian

Troncoso said:


> That's good to know. I've grown accustom to the way CF is now. If it were to change aesthetically I could never return.


Yeah people complain about computerforum.com style now, but I like it, its definitely much better than vb4 in nearly every respect imho. And that is the main reason I have held off upgrading.


lucasbytegenius said:


> I knew about that forum for a while, for some reason it's linked in the footer of Web Design Forum (which I am on) and not CF.


I thought mihir was the first one to notice that, I guess he was just the first person from here to sign up, who wasnt told about it.


lucasbytegenius said:


> I don't why he didn't promote it here though
> 
> We obviously have a lot of camera people here.


I just set the site up mainly to play around with vb4, and also to get it to start appearing in google. The earlier I get a site up, the better. I call the new forum CF2 for short, this being CF1.


----------



## Justin

if you're into photography as well, why don't you join the photo tourneys we have here?


----------



## Tayl

Ian, I'm surprised you don't just make a new category on CF and add all of those sections on the camera forum to this one and make this almost like a super forum (maybe make a generic domain that points to this forum but also point cameraforum and the computerforum domains to it also).

I am a member of another forum that has an army of sections covering absolutely everything you can think of and their member count is absolutely immense. Never thought of trying the same thing here? I'm sure vB has a collapse option for members so obviously those that aren't interested in computers that have joined for the cameras can collapse and hide the computers section and vice versa.

Just a thought. I mean having ran multiple forums myself at times I found it far more traffic worthy to have them all centralised and together. Would make for a killer project if ever you were to make a front end website for such a super forum (certainly wouldn't lack content to mould it around).

Tayl.


----------



## tremmor

Now i like that idea. I have the toys but never got into the camera very seriously. I have all the attachments for a cannon S3IS like macro, telescopic lens, and wide angle lens. I want to but another learning curve that requires dedication.....again.

Yes, i like the way its set up here. And i did join at the other a few days ago.


----------



## Fatback

I have been looking for a good Camera/Photography forum for a while. I just could never find one with a community like computer forum has. I hope the new forum will take off, and be a lot like this one.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bump. Looking to get more activity at Camera Forum.


----------



## Geoff

I joined!


----------



## Justin

We have monthly contests where you can win $30! 

Hope that'll get the people to join.


----------



## Perkomate

^ 
now that seems very legitimate.

On topic, I like the style of the other forum. I think you need to keep the colours the same as the current ComputerF style.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Perkomate said:


> ^
> now that seems very legitimate.
> 
> On topic, I like the style of the other forum. I think you need to keep the colours the same as the current ComputerF style.



I don't care for red either, but it will NOT be the same blue as here at CoFo. Just look at Web Design Forum. That one's gray.

http://www.webdesignforum.com/


----------

